# mbqaurt QAA sereis amps Subjective only sorry



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

*mbqaurt QAA series amps Subjective only sorry*

some guy over at eca wanted some info on these so I posted this

in case some of you were interested also

I have the QAA4250 (4x250) and the QAA2500 (2x500)

-----------------------------------
welp Ill try

ive owned a US Amps 5600x and a zapco studio --never the other stuff you mentioned

its better to me than both of those, albeit extremely current hungry (try 150A for the 4x250, and 200A fuses for the 2x500) so im currently alternator hunting

and thats not saying those two amps are great as they are!!!, but for me right now im keeping the Qlines

the ground floor is as low as all the other amps I have used (PG, audison, zapco, RF power, us amps and soundstream reference/rubicon and the list goes on)

hmm sweet footprint, very nice power supplies--quad mono on the 4 channel and dual mono on the 2 channel just really adds nice flexibilty and IMO a rather clean sound , 

extremly well built boards (much thicker than the average and even upper echelon amps--double sided)

heres a pic of the internals of my 4 channel 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v693/newtitan/IMG_4273.jpg

didnt open up the 2 channel yet

each one can do full power per channel into 4 ohm or 2 ohm, but thats limits the bridging potential and mono sub use to only the rear channels only on the QAA4250

it really adds flexibilty as the amp doesnt draww any more current or lose any (subjective) damping control at the lower ohm rating

so I can d2, or d4 subs, etc etc

and without the pops/clicks,and small percentage of failure rates of the RAA series\

as I have bumped mine rather hard in the heat and they have yet to thermal on me. and I have had no need to add the inline resistors some of the RAA amps require do to the pop/click

id say they are clean, no apparent hiss, or other background. the elctronic crossovers, and gains are very ncie and usefull IMO, almost like the digital processor on the new kicker lines

altough I use a h701

the crossovers/gains all can be bypassed together or seperate. so of course thats adds to the clarity of the amp

downfall it does have two fans , although they are quiet, EXTREMELY expensive, not sure of warranty due to mquarts/rf issues?? 

not sure if that was resolved

not sure what sound I call it as its really hard to compare since they are just soo much more powerful than any other amps I have used.. Id imagine just by listening and the destruction of some drivers lol, that the 4 cahnnel is easily outputiint 260-270x4 and the 2x500 Id put at 2x600 maybe

so as you probably know most auditory, subjective views on amps tend to be dictated by power output

there are some staging, control, bass, midrange difference due to amps, but these are up there with the best Ive used ( the Rf power, and lrx audison)

but in saying that, some here will even say those amps suck lol

but thats all subjective, one day Ill get them benched , but after buying them cash is rather low lol

I wouldnt have even considered them since no one uses them and they are costly, but in my tight space they were neccesary , am IM VERY glad I made the plunge

and they are rare since only certain dealers were ever shipped them, then the whole rf/mbqaurt battle hit the fan.. so you see some used, or even new on ebay, but those are dealers that got preorders, and if it from AZ --im pretty sure that seller has some insider connects as that is where the new mbqaurt/illusion audio distribution hub is located for the US

sow ho knwos if they will ever be in "stores" per say. ive never seen one here local

would I pay retail, NO--but I feel that about any amp or epectronic part. but I will say if I was ever to spend a grand ona amp the 4 channel would be it

these are probably keepers (especially if I can snag another 4 channel one day), meaning they wont be sold in 3-5 months like most of my amps

hope this helps


----------



## dodgerblue (Jul 14, 2005)

nice layout newt. dual pwr supply regulated 63v caps ,to 247 mosfets, looks like a gulper!! thax for the pic


----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)

BEEF, it's whats for dinner.

Nice review 8)

-aaron


----------



## xencloud (Aug 26, 2005)

nice review, I've seen good reviews on the lower line reference ones too. I hear for the price they are great, but you have to add the resistor as you said.......that 4 channel seems too powerful, if there is such a thing!


----------



## poochieone (Aug 25, 2005)

holy mother of CHR*ST! that's one beefed out MOFO!
care to show some pics of the controls?


----------



## MIAaron (May 10, 2005)

The controls on those amps are awesome. I first saw them on the website and played around with it, totally badass!

Click here and goto the bottom of the page, then try out the Q line simulator


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

yeah they are nice amps IMO, just costly so not for the faint of heart lol

IMO the best of the bunch is the 4 channel---just nasty power in a small footprint (VERY HEAVY)

especialy nice for those 8 ohm DIY drivers --another BIG reason I bought it

and the connections are kind of a hassle--especially the small allen on the remote connector (just like the RAA series)

they have a mono sub amp too QAA1000 , that most peoeple dont realize is class a/b also


----------



## poochieone (Aug 25, 2005)

that link doesn't seem to work...


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

damn if you want to sell that thing let me know. that is pretty sweet...


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

*Re: mbqaurt QAA series amps Subjective only sorry*

link doesnt work since mbqaurt got sold to maxxsonics a few months ago, and the amp department was cancelled until further redesign--just recently like a few days ago

they are strictly a speaker company for the moment

so get em while they are hot as they are going to be SUPER rare

and as much as I liek to try new stuff I doubt folks would be willing to pay anywhere near what I paid to get them NIB


----------



## daudi81 (Dec 31, 2005)

How are the xovers? Are they bandpassable? How many incriments are they adjustable? I'm assuming probably 10-50hz at a time.. Thanks


----------



## Finleyville (Jun 17, 2005)

How is the QAA series different from the RAA series besides the "pops and clicks?"

Another important question on the QAA4250: Can the rear channels be bridged? What then would be the output?


----------



## daudi81 (Dec 31, 2005)

I know the rear 2 channels can be bridged making [email protected] 4-8ohms


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

just use a bosch relay ($5 from PE) for the turn on pops, as I never heard them personally


----------

